# Anything but that!



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Just for fun, complete this sentence:

*"The LAST thing I need right now is ____________."*


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

It will soon be 3:00 in my time zone. So I will say...

*The LAST thing I need right now is Caffeine! :crazy:*


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Another delay in opening my patisserie.....from the GOVERNMENT.

But I'll take your caffeine, Vera Bradley--it's 5:45 am here and I have to go to work!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

is to do payrolls job for them...when Do I get a chance to cook/bake.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

the last thing i need right now is stress , bring on the meditation, the deep breathing,the exercise and healthy life style ................. Im so hanging out for a slice of gorgous creamy rich tirimisu .......... wonders if it comes in diet style :smoking:


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Couldn't think of anything...I guess I'm okay...life is good. :bounce:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

The last thing I need now is for the stock market to decline anymore!

doc


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Buy! Buy! Buy!*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

"To win the lottery! 

(It's also the first thing I need right now too) First, and last....


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

So true! In fact I've taken out a second mortgage and got myself a a line of credit to take advantage of this situation. Oh, wait-a-minute...

--Al


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

The last thing I need to do is redoing the menu again. I have rewritten it 5 times now.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a broken car, $1200 of repairs in the last month and the stupid engine light is on. No road trips today, that insures the yard will be mowed one last time prior to putting the mower up for the winter.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

*The LAST thing I need right now is another teacher that doesn't know how to do her job.*

My teachers are horrible this year and it's the most important year for my high school career.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The last thing I need right now is another lab request. They are stacking up on my bench and there are only so many hours in a day.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The last thing I need is another student trying to get an extension for an essay.


----------

